# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Τροφοδοτικο για εντοπισμο βραχυκυκλωματος

## vasiliskal

Γεια σας θα ηθελα αν μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει.
Τι τροφοδοτικο χρειαζετε για ευρεση βραχυκυκλωματος σε πλακετα? εχω δει καποια video οπου βρισκουν τα βραχυκυκλωμα βαζοντας ταση στην πλακετα και με ψυκτικο υγρο εντοπιζουν ποιο εξαρτημα ζεσταινετε. Καποια τροφοδοτικα παγκου εχουν short protection με αποτελεσμα ενω δινεις ταση να μην τραβαει ρευμα η πλακετα οταν υπαρχει βραχυκυκλωμα.
καποια συμβουλη βοηθεια?

----------


## Panoss

Γραμμικό, π.χ. αυτό. (ένα απλό παράδειγμα είναι, μην το δένεις κόμπο, υπάρχουν και Ελλάδα)
Ή, αν είναι switching, βάζεις σε σειρά ένα καλώδιο (αρκετά χοντρό ώστε να μπορεί να περάσει το ρεύμα που θες και αρκετά λεπτό ώστε να έχει αντίσταση αρκετή. Το βρίσκεις με πειραματισμό) το οποίο λειτουργεί ως αντίσταση κι έτσι το τροφοδοτικό δεν 'βλέπει' βραχυκύκλωμα.

----------


## elektronio

> Γεια σας θα ηθελα αν μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει.
> Τι τροφοδοτικο χρειαζετε για ευρεση βραχυκυκλωματος σε πλακετα? εχω δει καποια video οπου βρισκουν τα βραχυκυκλωμα βαζοντας ταση στην πλακετα και με ψυκτικο υγρο εντοπιζουν ποιο εξαρτημα ζεσταινετε. Καποια τροφοδοτικα παγκου εχουν short protection με αποτελεσμα ενω δινεις ταση να μην τραβαει ρευμα η πλακετα οταν υπαρχει βραχυκυκλωμα.
> καποια συμβουλη βοηθεια?



Για να μην κάψεις και ότι απέμεινε στην πλακέτα θα πρέπει να την τροφοδοτήσεις με την κατάλληλη τάση με την οποία λειτουργεί η πλακέτα. Επομένως για μια ποικιλία τάσεων χρειάζεσαι ένα ρυθμιζόμενο τροφοδοτικό, συνήθως 0-30V είναι αρκετό. Τα αμπέρ συνήθως 3-5-10 όσο πιο πολλά τόσο περισσότερα πράγματα μπορείς να ελέγξεις, αλλά τα 5Α θεωρώ ότι είναι ικανοποιητικά.

Όταν το τροφοδοτικό κόβει από προστασία πολύ καλά κάνει. Η βλάβη σε αυτή την περίπτωση δεν μπορεί να βρεθεί με την μέθοδο που λες ούτως ή άλλως. Όταν έχεις βραχυκύκλωμα στην είσοδο τροφοδοσίας η βλάβη είναι σχετικά απλή, προχωράς με το πολύμετρο για να βρείς το βραχυκύκλωμα που συνήθως βρίσκεται σε ημιαγωγά στοιχεία. Ακόμη και αν δεν μπορείς να το βρεις μετρώντας μπορείς να ξηλώνεις ύποπτα εξαρτήματα μέχρι να εξαφανιστεί το βραχυκύκλωμα.
Με την μέθοδο του ψυκτικού υγρού ψάχνουμε για βλάβες που εμφανίζονται μετά από κάποια ώρα λειτουργίας και αλλαγή χαρακτηριστικών λόγω ζέστας. Αν πρόκειται για βραχυκύκλωμα ούτως ή άλλως το υλικό θα ζεματάει. Αν δεν έχεις υψηλές τάσεις μπορείς και με ψηλάφιση στα υλικά να δεις πιο ζεστένεται.

----------


## VaselPi

_Τι τροφοδοτικο χρειαζετε για ευρεση βραχυκυκλωματος σε πλακετα? εχω δει καποια video οπου βρισκουν τα βραχυκυκλωμα βαζοντας ταση στην πλακετα και με ψυκτικο υγρο εντοπιζουν ποιο εξαρτημα ζεσταινετε. Καποια τροφοδοτικα παγκου εχουν short protection με αποτελεσμα ενω δινεις ταση να μην τραβαει ρευμα η πλακετα οταν υπαρχει βραχυκυκλωμα.Γεια σας θα ηθελα αν μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει._


Αρχικό μήνυμα από *vasiliskal*. 

Το βραχυκύκλωμα το βρίσκεις με πολλούς τρόπους. 
*1.* Με προσεκτικά ματιά στα εξαρτήματα και τα τρανζίστορ. Πρώτα απ’ όλα είναι ύποπτα τα ενεργά στοιχεία, όπως και τα εξαρτήματα που έχουν αλλάξει το χρώμα τους.
*2.* Με ένα πολύμετρο, σε λειτουργία: μέτρηση αντίστασης. Σε κάποια από αυτά, στο βραχυκύκλωμα εκπέμπουν ήχο.
*3.* Εναλλακτικά, με ένα τροφοδοτικό, που διαθέτει το κουμπί current limit, δηλαδή περιοριστή ρεύματος. Μόνο που παρεξηγείτε τη λειτουργία του. Στο βραχυκύκλωμα, το τροφοδοτικό δεν παύει να προσφέρει ρεύμα, δηλαδή η πλακέτα δεν παύει να τραβά κάποιο ρεύμα, αλλά το ρεύμα αυτό είναι περιορισμένο στην τιμή που επιλέξατε με το κουμπί, για παράδειγμα, στα 0,5 Α. 
Στο ψάξιμο του βραχυκυκλώματος, θα σας απέτρεπα τη χρήση του τροφοδοτικού, καθώς με τα πολλά του αμπέρ (και τα 0,5 Α είναι πολλά) ενδέχεται να προκαλέσετε μεγαλύτερη ζημιά από την αρχική. Από τη σκοποί αυτή, πιο ασφαλής είναι η χρήση του πολύμετρου, το οποίο στο ψάξιμο λειτουργεί ως πηγή ρεύματος μερικών mΑ. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## tsimpidas

στον ''αντίποδα'' δίνεις 20+ αμπερ να ''καπνίσει'' οτι εχει ''αρπάξει'' και μετά το επισκευάζεις πλήρως εκ του ασφαλούς. 

ο χρόνος είναι χρήμα, αλώστε οταν καίγεται μια αντίσταση συνεχως δεν φταιει ποτε η αντίσταση,, φταίει παντα ο ημιαγωγός που σχετίζεται με αυτη την αντίσταση,,αυτός εχει το πρόβλημα, όμως πρέπει να βρεις την αιτία μεσώ του συμπτώματος,,και οχι να ''χαϊδεύεις'' το σύμπτωμα.


με το πολυμετρο πρέπει τα περισσότερα εξαρτήματα να αποκολληθούν για να εξεταστούν εκ του ασφαλούς.

----------


## elektronio

> στον ''αντίποδα'' δίνεις 20+ αμπερ να ''καπνίσει'' οτι εχει ''αρπάξει'' και μετά το επισκευάζεις πλήρως εκ του ασφαλούς. 
> 
> ο χρόνος είναι χρήμα, αλώστε οταν καίγεται μια αντίσταση συνεχως δεν φταιει ποτε η αντίσταση,, φταίει παντα ο ημιαγωγός που σχετίζεται με αυτη την αντίσταση,,αυτός εχει το πρόβλημα, όμως πρέπει να βρεις την αιτία μεσώ του συμπτώματος,,και οχι να ''χαϊδεύεις'' το σύμπτωμα.
> 
> 
> με το πολυμετρο πρέπει τα περισσότερα εξαρτήματα να αποκολληθούν για να εξεταστούν εκ του ασφαλούς.



Και οι πλακέτες χρήμα είναι. Όταν δώσεις 20+ αμπέρ δεν αλλάζει κάτι, όσα αμπέρ θέλει η πλακέτα τόσα θα τραβήξει. Μόνο αν έχεις βραχυκύκλωμα στην είσοδο της τροφοδοσίας θα χρειαστούν τόσα αμπέρ και το μόνο που θα καταφέρεις θα είναι να τινάξεις στον αέρα ους χαλκοδιαδρόμους στην πλακέτα.

Με το πολύμετρο όταν μετράς, όσα εξαρτήματα δείχνουν σωστές μετρήσεις και επάνω στην πλακέτα δεν χρειάζεται να αποκολληθούν. Γενικά το βραχυκύκλωμα είναι από τις εύκολες βλάβες και με το πολύμετρο εντοπίζεται αρκετά εύκολα.

----------

VaselPi (24-01-19)

----------


## Panoss

Κι όταν σε μια γραμμή τροφοδοσίας έχεις 20 εξαρτήματα παράλληλα, πώς βρίσκεις ποιο είναι το βραχυκυκλωμένο εξάρτημα χρησιμοποιώντας το πολύμετρο;

----------


## nick1974

> Κι όταν σε μια γραμμή τροφοδοσίας έχεις 20 εξαρτήματα παράλληλα, πώς βρίσκεις ποιο είναι το βραχυκυκλωμένο εξάρτημα χρησιμοποιώντας το πολύμετρο;



Υπαρχει ανιχνευτης ρευματος που λειτουργει ουσιαστικα σαν μινι αμπεροτσιμπιδα, και τον χρησιμοποιεις πανω στις πιστες του κυκλωματος,ασχετα αν η αληθεια ειναι πως τον βιαιο τροπο ολοι τον εχουμε εφαρμοσει τουλαχιστο μια φορα στη ζωη μας.
Υπαρχουν περιπτωσεις που αντι να καπνισει εξαρτημα καταστρεφονται οι πιστες αν δεν το κανεις σωστα (σιγα σιγα ανεβασμα τασης και θερμοκαμερα κι οχι να περιμενεις τους καπνους)

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

> Υπαρχει ανιχνευτης ρευματος που λειτουργει ουσιαστικα σαν μινι αμπεροτσιμπιδα, και τον χρησιμοποιεις πανω στις πιστες του κυκλωματος



Ενδιαφέρον ακούγεται αυτό, έχεις κάποιο λινκ για τέτοια συσκευή;

----------


## tsimpidas

> ς,ασχετα αν η αληθεια ειναι πως τον βιαιο τροπο ολοι τον εχουμε εφαρμοσει τουλαχιστο μια φορα στη ζωη μας.
> Υπαρχουν περιπτωσεις που αντι να καπνισει εξαρτημα καταστρεφονται οι πιστες αν δεν το κανεις σωστα (σιγα σιγα ανεβασμα τασης και θερμοκαμερα κι οχι να περιμενεις τους καπνους)



Η θερμοκαμερα είναι ένα εργαλείο που σίγουρα θα έχει αποτέλεσμα :Thumbup1:  νομίζω οτι κάποια καινουρια κινητά έχουν εφαρμογή θερμικής απεικόνισης.

----------


## nick1974

> Η θερμοκαμερα είναι ένα εργαλείο που σίγουρα θα έχει αποτέλεσμα1: νομίζω οτι κάποια καινουρια κινητά έχουν εφαρμογή θερμικής απεικόνισης.



οχι αυτο δεν λειτουργει απ ευθειας, απλα υπαρχει module που προσαρμοζεται σε κινητο, και ειναι σχετικα οικονομικο σε σχεση με μια κανονικη θερμοκαμερα, αλλα και παλι δεν ειναι ακριβως φθηνο, τουλαχιστο καποιο αξιοπρεπες που να εχει σωστη αναλυση και οντως να κανει δουλεια.
καποιες κινεζικες καμερουλες με 300 400 ευρω η και λιγοτερα που κυκλοφορουν μπορει να δειχνουν ευκαιρια αλλα ειναι εντελως σκουπιδια αφου η αναλυση τους ειναι χειροτερη απο pacman του 80, αρα δεν κανουν γι αυτη τη δουλεια. (ισως ειναι για μεγαλα πραγματα οπως πχ για εντοπισμο ανθρωπων η φωτιας η ισως για ενεργειακη κλαση σπιτιων, αλλα σε καμια περιπτωση δεν κανουν ουτε για ηλεκτρολογικα ουτε για ηλεκτρονικα)
Γενικα αν δεν κανεις θερμογραφησεις πινακων η κατι αναλογο που να απαιτει χρηση θερμοκαμερας, ωστε να βγαλει τα χρηματα της απο κει,  δεν αξιζει να την αγορασεις σε καμια περιπτωση απλα για να επισκευαζεις πλακετες γιατι δε θα κανεις ποτε πραγματικη αποσβεση.
μια πατεντα εχω διαβασει που κανουν με φιλμ παλιας φωτογραφικης μπροστα στην καμερα του κινητου, και αυτο ισως να λειτουργει αλλα δε το χω δοκιμασει για να σου πω, ομως δε χανεις τιποτα να το ψαξεις

Πανο σχετικα με τον ανιχνευτη ρευματος θα σου πω το απογευμα

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mtzag

Εγω βαζω λιγο παραπανω ρευμα απο αυτο που τραβαει κανονικα η πλακετα και το βρισκω με το δαχτυλο...
Εκει που ειναι ζεστο ειναι το βραχυκλωμα...

----------


## Panoss

Πολλές φορές δεν είναι.

----------

mikemtb (22-05-19)

----------


## nick1974

> Ενδιαφέρον ακούγεται αυτό, έχεις κάποιο λινκ για τέτοια συσκευή;




http://www.current-probe.info/current-probes.htm 

Αυτο ομως εχει ενα χιλιαρικο περιπου... 
προσωπικα εχω κατασκευασμενο απο πολυ παλια απο αρθρο περιοδικου (νομιζω απο elector) αλλα πανω κατω μπορεις να φτιαξεις ενα και να το βαθμονομισεις πολυ ευκολα (τωρα αν βρεις εκεινο στο περιοδικο που σου λεω, επιβεβαιωνω πως ειναι 100% αξιοπιστο και μαλιστα δεν εχει επηρρεασμο απο διαφορα πεδια)

----------

Panoss (24-01-19)

----------


## Hulk

> Η θερμοκαμερα είναι ένα εργαλείο που σίγουρα θα έχει αποτέλεσμα νομίζω οτι κάποια καινουρια κινητά έχουν εφαρμογή θερμικής απεικόνισης.



Εχώ πάρει μια θερμοκάμερα για κινητό και έχω λύση πολλές βλάβες.
https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=84969

----------


## tsimpidas

> http://www.current-probe.info/current-probes.htm 
> 
> Αυτο ομως εχει ενα χιλιαρικο περιπου... 
> προσωπικα εχω κατασκευασμενο απο πολυ παλια απο αρθρο περιοδικου (νομιζω απο elector) αλλα πανω κατω μπορεις να φτιαξεις ενα και να το βαθμονομισεις πολυ ευκολα (τωρα αν βρεις εκεινο στο περιοδικο που σου λεω, επιβεβαιωνω πως ειναι 100% αξιοπιστο και μαλιστα δεν εχει επηρρεασμο απο διαφορα πεδια)




πραγματικά ειναι πολυ εύκολο να το φτιάξεις [_και καταλαβα πως το εφτιαξες_]και μου έδωσες μια ιδεα,,

αν σε μια κοινή πλακέτα την γεμίσουμε με πηνιακια διαμέτρου 3 χιλιοστών [πχ 100 πηνιακια]με κοινή γείωση και ασύνδετο το άλλο άκρο 

τότε απλά βάζοντας αυτη την πλακέτα πάνω απο την προς επισκευή πλακέτα απλά με το probe του παλμογραφου θα μπορείς να 
εντοπίσεις επαγωγικά την διαδρομή του βραχυκυκλωματος και να οδηγηθείς με ασφάλεια στο καμμενο εξάρτημα.


και οποίος το κατοχυρώσει πρώτος σαν πατέντα θα γινει....πλούσιος?εγώ δεν ενδιαφέρομαι πάντως δωρίζω την ιδέα απλόχερα.

----------


## nick1974

> πραγματικά ειναι πολυ εύκολο να το φτιάξεις [_και καταλαβα πως το εφτιαξες_]και μου έδωσες μια ιδεα,,
> 
> αν σε μια κοινή πλακέτα την γεμίσουμε με πηνιακια διαμέτρου 3 χιλιοστών [πχ 100 πηνιακια]με κοινή γείωση και ασύνδετο το άλλο άκρο 
> 
> τότε απλά βάζοντας αυτη την πλακέτα πάνω απο την προς επισκευή πλακέτα απλά με το probe του παλμογραφου θα μπορείς να 
> εντοπίσεις επαγωγικά την διαδρομή του βραχυκυκλωματος και να οδηγηθείς με ασφάλεια στο καμμενο εξάρτημα.
> 
> 
> και οποίος το κατοχυρώσει πρώτος σαν πατέντα θα γινει....πλούσιος?εγώ δεν ενδιαφέρομαι πάντως δωρίζω την ιδέα απλόχερα.



δεν χρειαζεται 100 πηνια, αλλα ενα και ενισχυτη με επιλογη για διαφορα ρευματα (μπορεις να ξεκινησεις απο μικραμπερ και να φτασεις τελικη κλιμακα κυριολεκτικα οσα αμπερ θες, αλλα ετσι κι αλλιως δε σε ενδιαφερει η ακριβεια μετρησης).
τουλαχιστο για dc και αντε και κανα εναλασομενο χαμηλων συχνοτητων.


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

> πραγματικά ειναι πολυ εύκολο να το φτιάξεις [_και καταλαβα πως το εφτιαξες_]και μου έδωσες μια ιδεα...
> ....
> και οποίος το κατοχυρώσει πρώτος σαν πατέντα θα γινει....πλούσιος?εγώ δεν ενδιαφέρομαι πάντως δωρίζω την ιδέα απλόχερα.



Αγαπητέ τσιμπήδας, καταπληκτική η ιδέα σου, μου επιτρέπεις να σε προτείνω για νόμπελ;

----------


## tsimpidas

φυσικά !!!
μόνο που έχει και ο nick πνευματικά δικαιώματα,

----------


## tsimpidas

λοιπων-λοιπων..... εχει ψωμι η πατεντα,,,, 

ας πούμε οτι προσαρμοζουμε ενα πηνιακι πανω στο probe του παλμογράφου,,, για να δούμε ταση 
πρέπει
*ητε το κύκλωμα να ειναι εναλλασσόμενο* 
*ητε να έχουμε εναν μετρητή henry ωστε οταν το πηνιο ''βλέπει'' επαγωγή θα αλαζει η χωρητικότητα του.*....

αλλά αυτά.........................................είναι για ΓΑΤΑΚΙΑ !!!!

Εμεις [εγω και ο PANOSS δηλαδη] 

θα βαλουμε το πηνιο να κινητε πανω στο cnc του Πανου ωστε ακομα και σε κυκλωματα συνεχους θα εχουμε 
ταση στο πηνιο,,

ουσιαστικα θα βάλουμε το πηνίο να ''σκαναρει'' πανω απο το τυπωμένο της πλακέτας δημειουργωντας ετσι την εναλλασσόμενη κίνηση του πηνίου πανω απο συνεχή τάση και 
οταν διαισθάνεται τάση λογο επαγωγής θα σχεδιάζει ητε σε λογισμικό ητε,, σε πραγματικό χαρτί ολη την διαδρομή του βραχυκυκλωματος 
κάνοντας άμεση διάγνωση :Thumbup: 


φυσικα ολη την πατεντα και την αρχη λειτουργειας της θα την κρατησουμε κρυφη μεχρι 
να την κατοχυρωσουμε  :Cool: 

λεπτομεριες για το cnc θα βρειτε εδω= https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=94057








υγ. ΟΧ Πανο κατα λαθος το ειπα δημοσια,, με συνχωρεις ετσι ? :Rolleyes:

----------


## Panoss

Σχωρεμένος να 'σαι...

----------


## vasiliskal

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας, άλλη μια απορία,σε μια πλακέτα λάπτοπ σε πιο σημείο θα τροφοδοτήσουν με ρεύμα για να βρούμε το βραχυκύκλωμα? Κάποιοι βάζουν καλωδιακια πάνω και τροφοδοτούν μετά τα πρώτα 2 μοσφετ, είναι σωστό αυτό?

----------

